# After Selling ..........



## rdabpenman (Jun 3, 2013)

The very first one I turned for $80.00 at last weeks guns show, I thought I better get some more ready for next weeks gun show. All have been modified so the bolt action works like the real thing and the clip has been re-orientated as well.
Left to right:
Gold plating with Elk antler; Gun Metal with Elk antler; Chrome with Desert Camo; Gold with Jungle Camo,
Gun Metal with Deer antler; and Chrome with Elk antler.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04493Custom.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2013)

So are these for sale? Not sure what you are saying here. Nice pens.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful pens Les. I think they should fly off the table at your next show.

Mike B


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> So are these for sale? Not sure what you are saying here. Nice pens.



Kevin,
All the pens I make are for sale.
As I stated in my post I made these for up coming gun show.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2013)

I just didn't understand (and still don't) what "after selling" means. Reason I'm asking is if this is an advertisement I need move this to the classifieds. Not a problem I'm just trying to keep the site organized better than it has been.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 3, 2013)

I read the post title as part of the first line of the post, thusly:

"After selling the very first one I turned for $80.00 at last weeks guns show, I thought I better get some more ready for next week ..."

Anyway -- like them a lot, Les. As I posted on your other bolt-action thread, you are nudging me in the direction of trying these myself.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I just didn't understand (and still don't) what "after selling" means. Reason I'm asking is if this is an advertisement I need move this to the classifieds. Not a problem I'm just trying to keep the site organized better than it has been.



Kevin,
This thread is not an advertisement!
Don't know why this dose not make sense to you?

"After selling the very first one I turned for $80.00 at last weeks guns show, I thought I better get some more ready for next weeks gun show."

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2013)

No need to get upset. I have to attempt to read many posts, and I am just trying to keep things in the right place. It was a simple question and I tried to be as diplomatic as possible. I especially didn't understand after you said _"All the pens I make are for sale."_ so before I moved the thread to the classifieds I wanted to make sure first so that I didn't piss you off. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> No need to get upset. I have to attempt to read many posts, and I am just trying to keep things in the right place. It was a simple question and I tried to be as diplomatic as possible. I especially didn't understand after you said _"All the pens I make are for sale."_ so before I moved the thread to the classifieds I wanted to make sure first so that I didn't piss you off. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.



Kevin,
I was by no means upset.
All I was trying to do was answer your question and explain that the thread was not meant to be an advertisement.
The only reason I posted these was to show members more of the Bolt Action pens I made after selling the last one I had at the last gun show.
If I upset you I apologize.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2013)

No apology needed Les. Sometimes this typed media confuses my little pea brain. Thanks for explaining it to me - sometimes I need pictures and big bold lettering. 

No harm done.


----------

